# Clean and Shiny May Meet 13th May 2007



## Johnnyopolis

*13th May 10am till 2pm*​
Invatation to anyone who wishes to attend :wave:​
There is a both a Tesco's and a Burger King round the corner for those wanting food....​
We will arrange to have some power for those wanting to try or to demo machine polishers.​
You can also all breethe a sigh of relief too, I will keep the doors to the warehouse *closed* so you can all keep your wallets in your pockets  
(unless anyone has any objections and people would like to spend some money)​
See you all then!​


----------



## parish

The one Sunday in May that I can't make      

If I could, I'd want to spend my hard earned (to save on postage)

Oh well, hey-ho


----------



## GlynRS2

That sounds like a plan - good one :thumb:


----------



## tompinney

I'll be there!

I don't suppose you want a volunteer car for someone to demo engine bay cleaning do you Johnny? Mine needs some 'attention' and I'd like someone with experience to show me how its done. Always been a bit tentative round engine bay electrics!


----------



## Detail My Ride

99.9% Chance i'll be there, with a debit card ready to be battered 

Also if anyone would be interested i am happy to demo my level of expertise - Interiors 

Gaz :thumb:


----------



## Trix

Oh no! I've got a bike ride for charity that day.. Johnny I presume you are opening your doors.. if so do you think you will be closing at 2 on the dot?


----------



## Alex L

Nice one Johnny:thumb: 

I'll be there with a mate in tow


----------



## Neil_S

I'll be there.


----------



## King Eric

Sorry dude last game of the season at Old Trafford, have not missed one of those for 20 years


----------



## Summit Detailing

nice one JohnnyO:thumb:  ...I'll be there..got a black CTR to do on the 12th so may need to top-up on stuff ..that'll be my excuse anyway.


----------



## Scud

I may well be up for this....whats planned ?


----------



## Jamie©

I'll be there



13yearoldetailer said:


> 99.9% Chance i'll be there, with a debit card ready to be battered
> 
> Also if anyone would be interested i am happy to demo my level of expertise - Interiors
> 
> Gaz :thumb:


I may take you up on this if my Golf is back on the road in time:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Jamie© said:


> I'll be there
> 
> I may take you up on this if my Golf is back on the road in time:thumb:


Coool


----------



## Versoman

get the doors open johhny would love a poke round:lol: 

will try and make this one if she give me a pass out

Shaun (182) welcome for the ride if you can make it (stand the pace:lol: )


----------



## 182_Blue

Versoman said:


> get the doors open johhny would love a poke round:lol:
> 
> will try and make this one if she give me a pass out
> 
> Shaun (182) welcome for the ride if you can make it (stand the pace:lol: )


hey you , i might have to dip out on this one as the baby is due on the 7th may, and im not sure what i will be doing on that day, but if you do go you may be able to fetch me some bits


----------



## Versoman

^^if i go it would be a pleasure

No twinges yet???


----------



## Phil H

gutted i can't make this


----------



## AndyC

Me neither - got a black LCR coming down that day


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Alex L said:


> Nice one Johnny:thumb:
> 
> I'll be there with a mate in tow





Neil_S said:


> I'll be there.


Thats good I am sure you will want to do the demos like you did down at Zymol.... I am simply trying to help out with the venue its down to you guys what you would like to do 

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis

King Eric said:


> Sorry dude last game of the season at Old Trafford, have not missed one of those for 20 years





AndyC said:


> Me neither - got a black LCR coming down that day


Thats a shame chaps 

Johnny


----------



## Neil_S

Johnnyopolis said:


> Thats good I am sure you will want to do the demos like you did down at Zymol.... I am simply trying to help out with the venue its down to you guys what you would like to do
> 
> Johnny


Thanks mate, will bring all the kit as usual and if anybody wants to have a play or has a particular problem they would like to address then all fine by me. :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

I would like more rotary practice/tuition if possible 

Gaz


----------



## Neil_S

13yearoldetailer said:


> I would like more rotary practice/tuition if possible
> 
> Gaz


On Johnnyopolis's GTI right? :lol:


----------



## Alex L

Johnnyopolis said:


> Thats good I am sure you will want to do the demos like you did down at Zymol.... I am simply trying to help out with the venue its down to you guys what you would like to do
> 
> Johnny


Thanks Johnny :thumb:

I'll bung all the bits in the boot aswell and you may want to stock up on HD before hand, I have a habit of saying how great it is :lol:



13yearoldetailer said:


> I doubt it
> 
> Me and Johnny aint exactly best of friends right now   :lol:


So your bringing down all the Krispy Kremes for us then :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

I think i might be able to make this one John


----------



## Jamie©

Neil_S said:


> Thanks mate, will bring all the kit as usual and if anybody wants to have a play or has a particular problem they would like to address then all fine by me. :thumb:


That'll be me then.:wave: I was hoping if I brought my kit along one of you would be able to give me any pointers on how I can improve my PC technique. Also the roof on my Golf looks horrendous so looking to get some pointers on if its fixable or if it just needs painting


----------



## MX5Argie

I have put it in my calendar:thumb:


----------



## James105

ooo, havn't been to a C&S meet yet, i hope to be at this one. Might see if i can get dad to come along, then i won't have to bring my sh#t car, and can bring his instead


----------



## AndyC

Going to try to make this now and bump my detail to the following day :thumb:


----------



## turbo steve

i will be there. would be good if the shop was open so i can buy some goodies!


----------



## Rob_the_Scot

After a great day with Vectra-C at C&S am looking forward to this one. I have some swirls/scratchs that i would love to get rid of, if someone will help point me in the right direction


----------



## Wozza

I will try to make it, need to learn how to use my PC, and would like to try some other products out, will be traveling from Telford, so if anyone wants to car share ect, let me know.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Parish, 

Your absolutley right, I will delete the offending posts forthwith. 

Johnny.


----------



## Shane

I'll hopefully reach for this one!


----------



## lee9

I'll be there, might take the lotus for a blast.


----------



## scottc

Should be able to make this mate :thumb:


----------



## Trix

I'm gonna get up at 6 AM :doublesho and will be peddling my little legs off just so I can get to you guys in time:driver:


----------



## nogrille

Sorry Johnny, I'm washing my hair that day!


----------



## sidewalkdances

I'm going to try and make it. In the middle of Uni exam season, but I might pop back and get my car from home, and bring it to see you lot! Its only 20 miles from uni!


----------



## King Eric

I have sold my tickets to the last game of the season at Old Trafford so will now be coming 

Thats how much I love it


----------



## Detail My Ride

King Eric said:


> I have sold my tickets to the last game of the season at Old Trafford so will now be coming
> 
> Thats how much I love it


:doublesho

Are u feeling ok? God that must have been hard :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

King Eric said:


> I have sold my tickets to the last game of the season at Old Trafford so will now be coming
> 
> Thats how much I love it


 you did what?


----------



## donnyboy

King Eric said:


> I have sold my tickets to the last game of the season at Old Trafford so will now be coming
> 
> Thats how much I love it


Will you be doing the live updates as usual? Look forward to some of your classic write ups. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

haha there class,

I was tempted to come down but 800 mile round trip 8hrs there 8 hrs back doesn't sound to welcoming lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis

donnyboy said:


> Will you be doing the live updates as usual? Look forward to some of your classic write ups. :thumb:


He will have to be quick were only gonna be here for four hours!! I am bringin my deck chair to this one as its not one of our big open days but a place for us to meet, chill and chat about cars on a Sunday morning in May :buffer:

See you then :wave:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Grizzle said:


> haha there class,
> 
> I was tempted to come down but 800 mile round trip 8hrs there 8 hrs back doesn't sound to welcoming lol


Ouch :lol:


----------



## GlynRS2

King Eric said:


> I have sold my tickets to the last game of the season at Old Trafford so will now be coming
> 
> Thats how much I love it


Sit down, take some deep breaths, then get the wife to call the shrinks. Clearly you are not feeling well and not acting rationally!


----------



## sidewalkdances

Are you crazy!

If I had last game of the season tickets for Ashburton Grove then people would literally have to rip my arms off to stop me going!


----------



## Elite2.2DTi

Had a blast last time and learnt alot, cant wait for this one!


----------



## HORSEYRARA

Im going to try and make this


----------



## King Eric

sidewalkdances said:


> Are you crazy!
> 
> If I had last game of the season tickets for Ashburton Grove then people would literally have to rip my arms off to stop me going!


No No No. Not an issue really, I wont even be in the Impreza probably the oil burning BMW. I may even bring my buddy with me










That is of course as long as nobody is scared of one year old west highland terrorists


----------



## AR-CoolC

LOL, just keep posting up that an Enzo is coming to the C&S meet. You can bet the numbers will up then :lol:


----------



## freshprince

where exactly is this?> can someone pm me a postcode or something. cheers


----------



## James105

there you go fella:

Clean and Shiny Ltd 
Unit 13 The Business Centre 
Molly Millars Lane 
Wokingham 
Berkshire 
RG41 2QZ

hope thats alright Johnny.


----------



## freshprince

if that is right... i'll definately be there  i live about 5 minutes away


----------



## James105

thats where it is for sure, i went the other month to get some bits, and used that address, so we will see you there!haha


----------



## Johnnyopolis

James105 said:


> there you go fella:
> 
> Clean and Shiny Ltd
> Unit 13 The Business Centre
> Molly Millars Lane
> Wokingham
> Berkshire
> RG41 2QZ
> 
> hope thats alright Johnny.


No problem at all


----------



## sidewalkdances

Why did I have to find out I only live 20 minutes away!


----------



## Detail My Ride

AR-CoolC said:


> LOL, just keep posting up that an Enzo is coming to the C&S meet. You can bet the numbers will up then :lol:


I begged him last night to bring him :lol:


----------



## Zorba_the_greek

might come down in my boat


----------



## Detail My Ride

What shall we bring with us? Anything? :lol:


----------



## nogrille

Zorba_the_greek said:


> might come down in my boat










??


----------



## Zorba_the_greek

nogrille said:


> ??


hahahahaha...........mines blue actually and a left hooker


----------



## freshprince

13yearoldetailer said:


> 99.9% Chance i'll be there, with a debit card ready to be battered
> 
> Also if anyone would be interested i am happy to demo my level of expertise - Interiors
> 
> Gaz :thumb:


if you could give me a few hints on my interior. i would be very grateful. It looks like... well a mess.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Ok so 13YOV has offered to do Interior demo's King Eric is a tad good on interiors and engine bays....

Who else we got?

Neil/Alex - Rotary Demo?

Anyone else.... Dont be shy...


----------



## Detail My Ride

Clean And Shiny said:


> Ok so 13YOV has offered to do Interior demo's King Eric is a tad good on interiors and engine bays....
> 
> Who else we got?
> 
> Neil/Alex - Rotary Demo?
> 
> Anyone else.... Dont be shy...


Yep, happy to demo interiors John 

If anyone is willing for me to use there car for the demo, let me know 

Gaz


----------



## Alex

I might pop along with my new car im picking up sometime next week. Maybe someone fancys showing me how to do a post delivery detail.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

13yearoldetailer said:


> Yep, happy to demo interiors John
> 
> If anyone is willing for me to use there car for the demo, let me know
> 
> Gaz


If i'm not working i'll bring the Puzzi extractor down for you to have a play with Gaz :thumb:


----------



## Ducky

I could demo how not to do stuff! :lol:

C&S is about an hour or so away from me, so I'm gonna try and make this (don't think I'm working that weekend) and could use the advice/info; but is anyone going to have a PTG guage on them by chance?


----------



## Detail My Ride

drive 'n' shine said:


> If i'm not working i'll bring the Puzzi extractor down for you to have a play with Gaz :thumb:


YAY 



Ducky said:


> I could demo how not to do stuff! :lol:
> 
> C&S is about an hour or so away from me, so I'm gonna try and make this (don't think I'm working that weekend) and could use the advice/info; but is anyone going to have a PTG guage on them by chance?


I can get hold of one for the day if nobody else is bringing one


----------



## Alex

Gaz, 

Feel free to see what you can do with my new car if i come along.


----------



## Ducky

Cheers 13yroldetailer :thumb: I'd like to check a few panels on my car and see how they are to use, might have to add one to my shopping list at somepoint.


----------



## Neil_S

Clean And Shiny said:


> Ok so 13YOV has offered to do Interior demo's King Eric is a tad good on interiors and engine bays....
> 
> Who else we got?
> 
> Neil/Alex - Rotary Demo?
> 
> Anyone else.... Dont be shy...


John, me and Alex will have our polishing kit with us so happy to run a clinic as such, happy to look at any problems people have, give demo's etc.


----------



## Alex L

Neil_S said:


> John, me and Alex will have our polishing kit with us so happy to run a clinic as such, happy to look at any problems people have, give demo's etc.


Gaz is the Pro, we'll let him do it all  

Are we convoying again?

Thinking Winchester services is a good spot?


----------



## Neil_S

^^ That sounds good to me


----------



## Detail My Ride

Alex L said:


> Gaz is the Pro, we'll let him do it all


PC Yes, Rotary, Not Quite 

Happy to do a PC demo if anyone wants


----------



## lois97

Hi Alex might be good to meet up at Winchester what time was you thinking of?cheers Lee.


----------



## Alex L

lois97 said:


> Hi Alex might be good to meet up at Winchester what time was you thinking of?cheers Lee.


dunno???

Bout 9ish, leave at half past ???


----------



## Paulm31

i may well pop my head in on the way home to wales from cambridge. i got a car to chip/tune in winnersh that day as well


----------



## Chris_4536

182_blue said:


> hey you , i might have to dip out on this one as the baby is due on the 7th may, and im not sure what i will be doing on that day, but if you do go you may be able to fetch me some bits


Like some new buckets?? :lol: :wave:


----------



## blr123

Unfortunately I can't make this one............will be working on some bucket of a black Volvo D5  ...............eh Dave  

Bryan


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Ducky said:


> I could demo how not to do stuff! :lol:
> 
> C&S is about an hour or so away from me, so I'm gonna try and make this (don't think I'm working that weekend) and could use the advice/info; but is anyone going to have a PTG guage on them by chance?


I will make sure I put mine in the car with me


----------



## Ducky

Sweet fella :thumb: (p.s. is that your R5 Turbo2 in your avatar)?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Ducky said:


> Sweet fella :thumb: (p.s. is that your R5 Turbo2 in your avatar)?


LOL..!

Nah, not mine... but it looks good dunnit..!


----------



## freshprince

Clean And Shiny said:


> LOL..!
> 
> Nah, not mine... but it looks good dunnit..!


Do you have a golf by any chance?? I noticed a golf with a personal plate and it looked like it may belong to you. It was in wokingham.


----------



## Mark F

Over that way having lunch with friends in Church Crookham that day, so a morning visit to C&S beforehand would be a good plan!

First time for me to meet some fellow DW’ers and visit C&S, I’m sure you wont bite!

As it seems the shop will be closed, I presume if I pre-order any goods I can collect on the day and save myself the carriage?...Yes!

I have also been thinking about getting a PC as the exchange rate is so good at the moment, but I really only need it for some swirling on my bonnet and roof! Anyone fancy doing a demmo on my car for a few beers!


----------



## freshprince

Mark F said:


> Over that way having lunch with friends in Church Crookham that day, so a morning visit to C&S beforehand would be a good plan!
> 
> First time for me to meet some fellow DW'ers and visit C&S, I'm sure you wont bite!
> 
> As it seems the shop will be closed, I presume if I pre-order any goods I can collect on the day and save myself the carriage?...Yes!
> 
> I have also been thinking about getting a PC as the exchange rate is so good at the moment, but I really only need it for some swirling on my bonnet and roof! Anyone fancy doing a demmo on my car for a few beers!


I hope the shop is open  I want to buy stuff


----------



## lois97

Me too(my list is growing)and could do with paying cash so swmbo does'nt need to get the same to spend on shoe's:lol: cheers Lee.


----------



## MX5Argie

Will be the big candy shop open that day????


----------



## Johnnyopolis

freshprince said:


> Do you have a golf by any chance?? I noticed a golf with a personal plate and it looked like it may belong to you. It was in wokingham.


Thats me.... :wave:


----------



## Detail My Ride

MX5Argie said:


> Will be the big candy shop open that day????


LOL 

According to Johnny he's going to open up shop for a little bit for people wanting to spend money :driver:


----------



## Neil_S

blr123 said:


> Unfortunately I can't make this one............will be working on some bucket of a black Volvo D5  ...............eh Dave
> 
> Bryan


Is that the usual arrangement where you do all the grafting Bryan? :lol:


----------



## blr123

Neil_S said:


> Is that the usual arrangement where you do all the grafting Bryan? :lol:


No Neil Dave will pull his weight........which isn't much :lol: ........on this one 

Bryan


----------



## nogrille

advance warning - it's my cousin's wedding the day before so I may be very hungover when I arrive......


----------



## AndyC

Looks a likely from me - be good to catch up :thumb: 

I may even ask Lou to bring the newest DW member down at some point so I can watch a bunch of grown men talking in baby speak


----------



## Detail My Ride

AndyC said:


> I may even ask Lou to bring the newest DW member down at some point so I can watch a bunch of grown men talking in baby speak


LMAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## nogrille

Johhny - didn't realise you clash with http://www.dubsatthepark.co.uk/

might have to cruise over there afterwards......


----------



## Johnnyopolis

nogrille said:


> Johhny - didn't realise you clash with http://www.dubsatthepark.co.uk/
> 
> might have to cruise over there afterwards......


Deffo!

I reckon we HAVE to cruise over there afterwards!


----------



## freshprince

i completely forgot about this....  will have to do both  I love my dubs. shame my beetle isnt running really.


----------



## Detail My Ride

freshprince said:


> i completely forgot about this....  will have to do both  I love my dubs. shame my beetle isnt running really.


You'll be able to show off your spangling interior


----------



## Alex L

Just a bump for next week :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 

I'm going to stop at Winchester services at 9am, then leave at half past if anyone wants to meet up (especially people who know where they're going :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Alex L said:


> Just a bump for next week :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> I'm going to stop at Winchester services at 9am, then leave at half past if anyone wants to meet up *(especially people who know where they're going :thumb:*


You not so good with directions? :lol:

*Cough* Tom Tom *Cough*


----------



## MX5Argie

13yearoldetailer said:


> LOL
> 
> According to Johnny he's going to open up shop for a little bit for people wanting to spend money :driver:


Really???!!!  Then I will be there for sure...
:lol: :detailer:


----------



## Naddy37

13yearoldetailer said:


> You not so good with directions? :lol:
> 
> *Cough* Tom Tom *Cough*


Tom Tom gets a bit confused when leaving Clean and Shiny. It takes you down a one way street, errr, the wrong way...


----------



## Detail My Ride

neilos said:


> Tom Tom gets a bit confused when leaving Clean and Shiny. It takes you down a one way street, errr, the wrong way...


Im fooked :lol:

Naa i know where im going


----------



## Alex L

13yearoldetailer said:


> Im fooked :lol:
> 
> Naa i know where im going


It's not hard to get lost on a pushbike, you should be saying my Mum/Dad know where they're going 

And why use a Tom Tom when I can follow others?


----------



## MX5Argie

Alex L said:


> It's not hard to get lost on a pushbike, you should be saying my Mum/Dad know where they're going


It will take him ages to get there on a push bike!:lol:


----------



## Ducky

Just wondered if anyone is going past Clackett Lane Services on M25 and fancied going down in convoy?


----------



## Detail My Ride

Yeah convoy sounds like a good plan, shame im not going down M25 :lol: 

We need something in which we can identify who's going, big peice of paper with clean and shiny written on it? Make sure your tyres are shiny :lol:


----------



## L200 Steve

13yearoldetailer said:


> Yeah convoy sounds like a good plan, shame im not going down M25 :lol:
> 
> We need something in which we can identify who's going, big peice of paper with clean and shiny written on it? Make sure your tyres are shiny :lol:


Or 'Nightmare' on a booster seat in the back of a Picasso :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

L200 Steve said:


> Or 'Nightmare' on a booster seat in the back of a Picasso :thumb:


I'm well over the height 

And i'll be in the front, either asleep or on PSP :lol:


----------



## Alex L

13yearoldetailer said:


> Yeah convoy sounds like a good plan, shame im not going down M25 :lol:
> 
> We need something in which we can identify who's going, big peice of paper with clean and shiny written on it? Make sure your tyres are shiny :lol:


You dont go down the M25, you go around it.

It's not called the M25-ring for nothing  

Go round it on your bike, then you can get one of those 'M25Ring' stickers off Ebay :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Alex L said:


> You dont go down the M25, you go around it.
> 
> It's not called the M25-ring for nothing
> 
> Go round it on your bike, then you can get one of those 'M25Ring' stickers off Ebay :lol: :lol: :lol:




I'm pure evil, you wait until sunday


----------



## lois97

Anyone know the weather forcast for sunday?it looks like it might be sh*te down my way .


----------



## Detail My Ride

C+S Forecast for Sunday


----------



## Ducky

That's typical, I've spent the last few weeks cleaning the car too....


----------



## MX5Argie

If the weather is bad at least the big candy shop will be open...:wave: :thumb:

I had a fradulent transaction on my credit card of 150 quid that has been now credited so I have now on my new statement 70 quid cfredit on my credit card and need to spend it....


----------



## King Eric

Why be bothered about the weather?

Beeding then becomes the flava of the day!


----------



## Paul-T

It was supposed to be hammering down with rain yesterday (BBC forecast) while I was in London detailing an Elise, and I got sunburnt, so don't get too worried about that. I'm aiming to be there, and the sun always shines on the righteous


----------



## MX5Argie

If it si too sunny it is no good for detailing anyway....


----------



## Paul-T

Makes no difference.


----------



## Naddy37

MX5Argie said:


> If it si too sunny it is no good for detailing anyway....


Thats what gazebo's are for...


----------



## lois97

Did'nt want to look like a Numpty sitting in a car park on my own if its pi**ing down:lol: See y'all sunday then:thumb: 
cheers Lee.


----------



## AndyC

I'm there for 99.9% definite but if it's wet it'll be a filthy Vectra as the 205 definitely ain't coming out in the wet


----------



## Detail My Ride

AndyC said:


> 205 definitely ain't coming out in the wet


----------



## Johnnyopolis

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/7days.asp?zipcode=rg41 2qz

Looking better here on Met Check


----------



## TJMurphy

I hope to be able to come along to this one - would be nice to meet some of the people who've given me advice before - John and Daffy are the only ones I've met before.

If I was to put an order through on C&S today / tomorrow would I be able to pick it up on Sunday - save on the postage and might be easier for you too?

Tony


----------



## King Eric

Would someone be able to wetsand some scratches out of the scoob for me?

I'm not fussed if you burn the paint, or ruin the car. In fact. You can have it as long as I never see it again lol


----------



## Epoch

King Eric said:


> Would someone be able to wetsand some scratches out of the scoob for me?
> 
> I'm not fussed if you burn the paint, or ruin the car. In fact. You can have it as long as I never see it again lol


Ooops best not to ask!


----------



## TangoMan

Bugger me, you are just down the road from my Brother in Laws. I might pop along if the weathers good, it would nice to put some names to faces.

I could bring along my new toy; a Positector PTG. It can measure paint on sideboards as well as cars!!


----------



## Paul-T

King Eric said:


> Would someone be able to wetsand some scratches out of the scoob for me?
> 
> I'm not fussed if you burn the paint, or ruin the car. In fact. You can have it as long as I never see it again lol


If I had the money I'd be seriously tempted to take that off your hands.

But I don't, so I can't. Will have a look at the scratches for you, so Johnny can stand over my shoulder going 'don't let Reg do that!'


----------



## King Eric

Reg your a legend. I can give you the car, just sort some new plates for it mate and your good to go


----------



## Paul-T

I think up some nice ones.


----------



## Detail My Ride

Can i have it? 

John, i take it if it is poooooring with rain, there will be somewhere to go inside or something? :lol: 

Gaz


----------



## Paul-T

If you've got about £20k, I'm sure you could have it Gaz. 

And if it rains you get wet. Keeps things nice and simple.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

13yearoldetailer said:


> Can i have it?
> 
> John, i take it if it is poooooring with rain, there will be somewhere to go inside or something? :lol:
> 
> Gaz


If it rains, your gonna get wet!

I dont actually have anywhere I can house everyone inside on Sunday....

Lets look on the brightside! Its gonna be sunny 

Johnny


----------



## Detail My Ride

Clean And Shiny said:


> If it rains, your gonna get wet!
> 
> I dont actually have anywhere I can house everyone inside on Sunday....
> 
> Lets look on the brightside! Its gonna be sunny
> 
> Johnny


Aye we'll be ok, need to think sunny thoughts :lol:

Getting exciting now :lol: Picasso needs a good clean on saturday, all this damn rain 

Will there be a Hose/PW on sunday john? 

Gaz


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Not too sure yet....

Probably...


----------



## Detail My Ride

Clean And Shiny said:


> Not too sure yet....
> 
> Probably...




Just thinking about cleaning down demo cars and stuff, happy to bring my karcher along if needs be.

Gaz


----------



## Alex L

13yearoldetailer said:


> Just thinking about cleaning down demo cars and stuff, happy to bring my karcher along if needs be.
> 
> Gaz


Think your expecting something like Leeds Gaz?

Remember it's only a few hours and if someone is stuck on something a chance to ask people in person.
I bring my gear and if someone wants to try it they can, but due to the weather and the fact I'll be getting a lift I'll only be bringing my waxes/sealants.


----------



## Brazo

Guys I would have loved to come to this but have a busy 4 days of detailing over that period and the wife would divorce me if I attended on my 'one' day off.

What time did it start again?


----------



## King Eric

Can someone bring a football with them please?


----------



## Detail My Ride

Alex L said:


> Think your expecting something like Leeds Gaz?
> 
> Remember it's only a few hours and if someone is stuck on something a chance to ask people in person.
> I bring my gear and if someone wants to try it they can, but due to the weather and the fact I'll be getting a lift I'll only be bringing my waxes/sealants.


Not really tbh, i know it isn't as big as the leeds meet, just a general meet more than a detailing day i spose.



King Eric said:


> Can someone bring a football with them please?


Sorted :thumb:


----------



## Ducky

Will anyone be using a PC there? I'd like to see another persons technique (speed/pressure) to get a better idea.


----------



## MX5Argie

Will there be a jet washer, to have a quck wash and do some detailing?
Ed:wave:


----------



## King Eric

Ducky said:


> Will anyone be using a PC there? I'd like to see another persons technique (speed/pressure) to get a better idea.


Do bears **** in the woods? :thumb:



MX5Argie said:


> Will there be a jet washer, to have a quck wash and do some detailing?
> Ed:wave:


Do bears also eat other animals? :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

MX5Argie said:


> Will there be a jet washer, to have a quck wash and do some detailing?
> Ed:wave:


King Eric will be in charge of this. I believe he was saying he was going to charge £1 a minute but if you forum name has any numbers in it it was going to be £5 a minute.

Johnny

(King Eric - That was right wasnt it?  )


----------



## WHIZZER

King Eric said:


> Can someone bring a football with them please?


Cool who side am i on :devil:


----------



## oneowner2004

*Clean & Shiny Meet*

I am coming along to the C & S meet this Sunday to start putting a few faces to forum names. I have been detailing my cars on my own without any guidance and have never been truly happy with the results I achieve using a PC, so hope to pick up a few tips n tricks.

Currently I would appreciate some advice on how best to identify defects on and detail a silver metallic coloured car - as silver seems ones of the hardest colour to work on?

I have just bought myself a "runabout" car - a Mazda Mx-3 - quite old with silver metallic paintwork, but its in pretty good shape for its year -I have checked the car with a PTG and as with most Mazda's the original paint is fairly thin 90-120 microns, but this should still be okay for a PC.

I have given it a fairly good clean and briefly run the PC over it using DC1 then AG SRP plus some wax, but have not yet done any serious paintwork correction, and wondered if anyone wanted to use the car as a PC demo?

I have also used the Fireglaze sealant/polish on a couple of panels and have been pleasantly surprised by the results - reading through other posts, people have compared Fireglaze to the CG Wet Mirror Finish - I will bring some Fireglaze along if anyone wants to try it out - it can be applied by hand or machine.

I have difficulty in achieving that "wet look " on silver cars so if anyone wants to show me how to or try out various polishes/wax etc, I do not mind if you want to do one panel - the offer is there if you wanted to use a car for demo purposes.

I also find it very difficult to see and photo defects on silver cars and would appreciate some guidance here - I have been relying upon my eyes and using a Brinkman ( I have found that occasionally the Brinkman shows me defects which are not actually there! - I will put up a separate post on this) outside as I do not have the use of a garage at present.

Look forward to meeting with you.

Regards

Roy


----------



## Detail My Ride

Clean And Shiny said:


> King Eric will be in charge of this. I believe he was saying he was going to charge £1 a minute but if you *forum name has any numbers* in it it was going to be £5 a minute.
> 
> Johnny
> 
> (King Eric - That was right wasnt it?  )


Crap, what if u bring your own?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

13yearoldetailer said:


> Crap, what if u bring your own?


You bringing water and a generator too?

:thumb:


----------



## MX5Argie

Clean And Shiny said:


> You bringing water and a generator too?
> 
> :thumb:


Sure on his push-bike!:lol: :lol:


----------



## MX5Argie

Clean And Shiny said:


> King Eric will be in charge of this. I believe he was saying he was going to charge £1 a minute but if you forum name has any numbers in it it was going to be £5 a minute.
> 
> Johnny
> 
> (King Eric - That was right wasnt it?  )


Bloody Cheek!


----------



## Detail My Ride

Clean And Shiny said:


> You bringing water and a generator too?
> 
> :thumb:


I spose :lol:


----------



## deej

Was just thinking i could make this but usingthe postcode on your website (correct i guess) your 3 and a half hours away!


----------



## Alex L

deej said:


> Was just thinking i could make this but usingthe postcode on your website (correct i guess) your 3 and a half hours away!


Thats not that far


----------



## Detail My Ride

deej said:


> Was just thinking i could make this but usingthe postcode on your website (correct i guess) your 3 and a half hours away!


**** :lol:


----------



## Alex

If i want someone to go through applying jetseal and wax onto the new car do i need to bring my own PC with and some pads with products?. Hoping the jetseal arrives at C+S today.


----------



## SDAV

Hi,is stuff available to buy on the day ?


----------



## MX5Argie

King Eric said:


> Can someone bring a football with them please?


No ball games near the cars! But we can use yours as a goal keeper post.


----------



## MX5Argie

Clean And Shiny said:


> If it rains, your gonna get wet!
> 
> I dont actually have anywhere I can house everyone inside on Sunday....
> 
> Lets look on the brightside! Its gonna be sunny
> 
> Johnny


Yes, you have Johnny!

What about that lovely WH, we can help up out tiding up the Zymol stuff and do a stock check....:wave:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

MX5Argie said:


> Yes, you have Johnny!
> 
> What about that lovely WH, we can help up out tiding up the Zymol stuff and do a stock check....:wave:


As If!

:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Johnny where u being serious about me not being able to go into the warehouse??


----------



## Johnnyopolis

SDAV said:


> Hi,is stuff available to buy on the day ?


Yes I am sure we cab accomodate you


----------



## MX5Argie

Clean And Shiny said:


> Yes I am sure we cab accomodate you


Yep put him in a box and ship him to China per DHL, no return address:lol:


----------



## MX5Argie

Clean And Shiny said:


> As If!
> 
> :thumb:


We are good at tiding up and stock counting.. one for Johnny, one for me, and so on....:thumb: :lol:


----------



## Gadgey

i would like to come along guys ... will we be able to buy anything on the day as i have an itching for a Lance  and would defo like to watch some of the PC skills if anyone is using one , just to see how others are doing it ...also a chat about Menz P805RD , i cant get that stuff to work properly LOL


----------



## Naddy37

13yearoldetailer said:


> Johnny where u being serious about me not being able to go into the warehouse??


:lol: do ducks swim?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Mr H said:


> i would like to come along guys ... will we be able to buy anything on the day as i have an itching for a Lance  and would defo like to watch some of the PC skills if anyone is using one , just to see how others are doing it ...also a chat about Menz P805RD , i cant get that stuff to work properly LOL


Yes we will be able to let you into be able to buy at some stage 

Johnny


----------



## Summit Detailing

don't forget the umbrellas chaps! ...midday = rain (apparently)


----------



## Johnnyopolis

yeh it doesnt look like its gonna be very nice....

But I am gonna remain optimistic 

Johnny


----------



## Gadgey

oh i dont know .... could have been worse

http://uk.weather.com/weather/detail/UKXX0903?dayNum=1

the wind could have been stronger


----------



## Gadgey

Doh !!! 13 post , unlucky for some , sorry but i have to spam one here to get to 14 LOL , sorry bout that


----------



## rahrah

bugger i canny make it...ugghh goddamit!


----------



## Alex

Just re-asking as nobody replied

If i want someone to go through applying jetseal and wax onto the new car do i need to bring my own PC with and some pads with products?. Hoping the jetseal arrives at C+S today.


----------



## Alex

Cleaned the car aswell today for the first time and there is some light swirls all over the car.....amazing for a 6 day old car.

Do i need to bring some #83 with if someone were go help me out with some tips?

I can bring my PC and transformer if needed


----------



## Alex L

Alex said:


> Cleaned the car aswell today for the first time and there is some light swirls all over the car.....amazing for a 6 day old car.
> 
> Do i need to bring some #83 with if someone were go help me out with some tips?
> 
> I can bring my PC and transformer if needed


Bring it along mate :thumb: :thumb:

One of us will be there to help.

You can try the Jetseal by PC, but it'll be just as easier by hand/pad.

And if you want to try some Zymol you can :thumb:


----------



## Alex

well its the new car i need to get some advice on. Picked it up on thursday and it got its first wash today. Just as i thought there are some nice swirls on it from the dealers cleaned it with their scourer. Got some megs #7 and vics Concours to apply....just wanted to put some jetseal on before the wax


----------



## Alex L

Looks great,

This might help

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=10511

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=6748


----------



## Alex

Thanks.
Im new to the whole "Detailing" scene so i was lookign for tips on applying certain products. I tried some #83 on my ole mans S class merc and i didnt see much difference having used it.

If possible if i bring my stuff with if someone can go over applying it properly with me that would be "mucho" appreciated.


----------



## Alex

if you look at this pic below you can see the swirls below the glass on the right of the pic.


----------



## Gadgey

i`m liking these brake shots  velly nicey indeedy


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Alex said:


> Just re-asking as nobody replied
> 
> If i want someone to go through applying jetseal and wax onto the new car do i need to bring my own PC with and some pads with products?. Hoping the jetseal arrives at C+S today.


Hi Alex,

Been out and about and only popping back in here and there!

As Alex L said there will be a fair few people who can help you through the processes etc by all means come and find me and ill go through it with you if you like :thumb:

As for the jetseal.... We have not got any further stock now until next week.... We had a delivery on Friday but as soon as it came it it went out!!

I will sort something out with you tomorrow for getting you a bottle over from the next consignment 

Johnny


----------



## MX5Argie

Sunny here in the south, so I washed the car ready for tomorrow....:wave:


----------



## Alex

Cheers Johnny


----------



## MX5Argie

This is my shopping list for tomorrow: 

Chemical Guys Extreme Synthetic Detailer 16oz 
Chemical Guys Microfiber Wash and Rejuvenator 
Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish Ultra Slick Non-Stick Gloss Magnifier 
Polycharger H2O Wax Booster 

Optional:
Chemical Guys Pete's 53'- Black Pearl Signature Paste Wax -Liquid Crystal Polymer White Carnauba Paste Wax(8oz) 
Chemical Guys Citrus Wash and Gloss 

Hope there will be stock....


----------



## Gadgey

MX5Argie said:


> Sunny here in the south, so I washed the car ready for tomorrow....:wave:


it certainly is mate, i semi-foamed , 2 bucket and dried mine with Gold class and SSF , didnt need to do anything else as the wet look mirror is stil working a treat and the wheels got stage 2 and 3 of the megs 3 stage :wave:

just right to drive in the rain and crap with tomorow


----------



## MX5Argie

Mr H said:


> it certainly is mate, i semi-foamed , 2 bucket and dried mine with Gold class and SSF , didnt need to do anything else as the wet look mirror is stil working a treat and the wheels got stage 2 and 3 of the megs 3 stage :wave:
> 
> just right to drive in the rain and crap with tomorow


I am sure Johnny boy would allow us spray them down tomorrow... :wave:


----------



## Gadgey

excellent , how much RO water has he got  :thumb: :wave:


----------



## MX5Argie

Mr H said:


> excellent , how much RO water has he got  :thumb: :wave:


Otherwise we keep our wallets and credit cards in our pockets...


----------



## Gadgey

speak for yerself Argie  i wants a lance :detailer:


----------



## GlynRS2

Sorry guys I am not going to be able to make it tomorrow 

I will be doing a quick 500mile round trip to Wales and back to visit a sick relative in hospital :driver: 

Have a good one and I hope the weather holds up :thumb:


----------



## Wozza

Mr H said:


> speak for yerself Argie  i wants a lance :detailer:


Get a Megs bottle for it, allows you to make more foam :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

GlynRS2 said:


> Sorry guys I am not going to be able to make it tomorrow
> 
> I will be doing a quick 500mile round trip to Wales and back to visit a sick relative in hospital :driver:
> 
> Have a good one and I hope the weather holds up :thumb:


Sorry not to see you Glyn, hope everything goes well with your relative :thumb:


----------



## Ducky

Yup, best of luck - I bet it will be a 'quick' 500mile trip in your motor 

:lol:


----------



## Mark F

Looking forward to coming to this, planing on getting there for 10am as I have to dash off for a lunch date about mid-day, so I’ll have to make the most of a couple of hours!....First thing to do will be into the warehouse with my little list!

I’ll be in my white Astra GTE which I’d rather have left at home to avoid the filthy weather, but the wife is using the new car. At least I might be able to pick up some tips specific to the GTE. Hoping to see some PC demo’s and even have a go myself, as a ‘Try before you Buy’ before I order one myself!


----------



## Ducky

I'm hoping to be there for 10 too, as I'm meeting someone early afternoon, so can't stay the full time. I'll bring me camera to grab a few snaps for the forum.


----------



## JamesScudder

il be there with alex


----------



## Detail My Ride

What shall i bring folks? If anything :lol:


----------



## astra-bertone

a gun for people to shoot you?


----------



## Detail My Ride

ibizasport16v said:


> a gun for people to shoot you?


I'm not that bad :lol:

Off to bed, cya tommorow folks


----------



## Johnnyopolis

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/today.asp?zipcode=rg41+2qz


----------



## Detail My Ride

Ahh it'll be fine


----------



## Alex L

Just a bump:

If your coming from down south, then we'll be waiting at Winchester Services between 9-9:15 and will leave just before half past (as it'll take a little longer to get there.

Just look out for a red Audi S4 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Free bump, if anyone is coming 'the north', look out for a shiny dark grey picasso :thumb: 

I'm up early, im to excited :lol:


----------



## Wozza

I will also be comming from "the north", look out for my ST - **** WOZ.


----------



## CK888

Looking forward to meeting you all:wave:


----------



## Alex L

Great to catch up with everyone again :thumb: 

Big thanks to Adrian and Johnny for taking their time out on a sunday to open up shop, I could've spent more but got distracted by all the pretty colours in the stockroom  

Nice to meet some new faces and what a fantastic turn out for such a sh*tty day.

And big thanks to Lee for getting us there safely after Marks satnav decided it wanted to take us how   

And finally, at long last I got to meet the Legend that is Mr L200 (500 mile round trip just to say hi), wish there was more time to chat (maybe at a later date  )

Oh and now the suns coming out down here


----------



## freshprince

Didnt speak to too many people, but it was good there (apart from the weather) For everyone i didnt say hi to. HI


----------



## Gadgey

didnt realise you was from doon here bud LOL would have trucked up with ya , the guys certainly did my bonnet some good , will be going back to get the rest done soon   

and a huge thanks to Johny, Adrian and everyone else that helped with my swirls and scratches ...very very kind :buffer:


----------



## lois97

Good to meet everyone shame about the weather thanks to Johnny and crew for opening up on a sunday :thumb: cheers Lee.


----------



## Alex L

lois97 said:


> Good to meet everyone shame about the weather thanks to Johnny and crew for opening up on a sunday :thumb: cheers Lee.


Your car sounds great, especially when you floored it when we got you lost


----------



## Detail My Ride

Great time chaps, same about the fecking weather! GARGH 

Also, i left some menz and my brinkmann, neil and co were using it on the astra estate, havn't seen it since?  :lol:


----------



## Alex L

13yearoldetailer said:


> Great time chaps, same about the fecking weather! GARGH
> 
> Also, i left some menz and my brinkmann, neil and co were using it on the astra estate, havn't seen it since?  :lol:


They're on Ebay right now


----------



## Wozza

Gaz, I gave them to your dad, he put them in the car, :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Alex L said:


> They're on Ebay right now


:lol:

Where/who were you anyway? Didn't see you :lol:

Well tbh i didn't know who half the people were :lol:

**cry's out for nigels name badges**


----------



## Daffy

Shame I didn't get to it today but spent most of yesterday in bed and last night damaging the Doulton. Have just got up. 
Are there any photos?


----------



## Detail My Ride

Daffy said:


> Shame I didn't get to it today but spent most of yesterday in bed and last night damaging the Doulton. Have just got up.
> Are there any photos?


Wasn't much happening to take piccy's of anyway :lol:

We could have done with your sailing skills today, C+S car park was flooded :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Daffy said:


> Shame I didn't get to it today but spent most of yesterday in bed and last night damaging the Doulton. Have just got up.
> Are there any photos?


How you feeling Dafster? Feeling better?


----------



## Paul-T

Tipped up for a wee while, Johnny was busy but got to speak so Adrian, Whizzer, King Eric and Andy briefly. Then as it was hammering with rain we jumped in the car and went off looking at Beemers for Rachel.


----------



## CK888

Good turn-up considering the horrid rain , great to finally meet some members off here:thumb: I had no idea what was going on with the Astra bonnet something like iirc Flex/Metabo/PC/Edge Pads/HD/Victoria Concours

I arrived late and chatted most of the time so didn't take many pics...














































Big thanks to C & S for the open day.

CK


----------



## freshprince

My car is hiding in the corner very well over there >>>>>


----------



## CK888

It's in the pic isn't it?!:lol:


----------



## freshprince

damn, you spotted it.  it was a bit on the dirty side. so probably for the best anyway


----------



## Alex L

Nice photos :thumb: :thumb: 

I going to take some, but got put off by the weather


----------



## Ducky

Nice to meet a few peeps, didn't take any pics cos everyone seemed to have a camera; but took the pics after I'd gone 'doh'! (mine was in the gap next to the RS6) someone trying to tell me summin?  *hehe* and talk about heavy rain on the way home 

Popped into the shop to grab a couple of pouring spouts (trying to limit my spending now) and they were out of stock, instead walked out with Megs Hyper Dressing and MF rejuvinator - bang goes that 'not spending much' idea then :lol:

Interesting seeing the demo of the PC and rotary too :thumb: Thx to Andy for the information earlier as well in the shop.


----------



## Daffy

Feeling rough as a badgers **** hole. Have not been like this for many a year. Still trying to rehydrate myself so have a bad headache and my stomach aches like a bi*ch. Essay has been on hold all weekend which is not good.
Looks like a good turn out Mr O and some nice cars as well.


----------



## Alex L

Seemed to be a very German/VAG bias on the car front


----------



## Phil H

looks like a great day apart from the rain, shame i couldnt make it.


----------



## Neil_S

Great turnout, shame about the weather, Steve a legend as always, driving all that way! Nice to see Jon make it too and see alot of regulars and fresh faces.

Thanks to John and Adrian for opening up and providing the facilities on the day.

It was interesting to see how the Flex tool managed to warp a Meguiars polishing pad  I did wonder why I couldn't centre the thing on the rotary until I looked at the pad, not good.

Upshot of the day was that I was impressed with the Edge pads on the rotary, but not so on the PC. It was nice to centre the pads (I tried a finishing and a polishing pad) with ease and the pads worked very well for me, I think I shall be looking at these in the future.

Big thanks to Steve and Jon for the goodies, cheers lads :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Neil_S said:


> Great turnout, shame about the weather, Steve a legend as always, driving all that way! Nice to see Jon make it too and see alot of regulars and fresh faces.
> 
> Thanks to John and Adrian for opening up and providing the facilities on the day.
> 
> It was interesting to see how the Flex tool managed to warp a Meguiars polishing pad  I did wonder why I couldn't centre the thing on the rotary until I looked at the pad, not good.
> 
> Upshot of the day was that I was impressed with the Edge pads on the rotary, but not so on the PC. It was nice to centre the pads (I tried a finishing and a polishing pad) with ease and the pads worked very well for me, I think I shall be looking at these in the future.
> 
> Big thanks to Steve and Jon for the goodies, cheers lads :thumb:


Was nice to meet you again fella, Pm's coming your way soon for rotary questions :lol:

Gaz


----------



## King Eric

Good to see you all. Sorry I did'nt stay all day. Had to get home to meet Mr Pillow and the Duvet *****. Great to see Zorb wonder in causally as well  

Good turn out despite the weather, I have some pics. I'll get some up later on

Thanks for the products John

Mark, get better soon mate. Tried to call you later, but as expected you were probably hailing down the big white telephone


----------



## RichardC

Great day, crap weather.

As has been said, thanks to Johnny & Adrian for allowing me to spend my hard earned 

Great seeing Andy and Neil demonstrate the various polishers :thumb: and seeing Gaz washing his car in the rain


----------



## Detail My Ride

RichardC said:


> and seeing Gaz washing his car in the rain


Advantage of rain, you can't see any bits i might have missed


----------



## WHIZZER

yep nice to meet some more members off DW, Big thanks goes to John and Adrian for hosting another Successful C+S meet. 

Also to Gaz and L200/epoch for making long journeys down to the south .

The Flex tool was tried out and it did warp a Megs pad, But having tried it yesterday it corrected very well with a finishing pad and a 
polish , waiting for different pads which i think could make a difference ...so the jurys still out ( its does fit in between a rotary and a pc)


----------



## Gadgey

my bonnet looks nice thanks to all the machines and polishes :buffer: , i think it worked out i needed to spend £1253.13p for all the products and machines , but at least them darn marks will be gone  

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alex L

Mr H said:


> my bonnet looks nice thanks to all the machines and polishes :buffer: , i think it worked out i needed to spend £1253.13p for all the products and machines , but at least them darn marks will be gone
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Is that all :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winrya

13yearoldetailer said:


> Advantage of rain, you can't see any bits i might have missed


I could do with gaz in my street, would take some of the attention from me with the neighbours thinking i'm crazy


----------



## CK888

Whizzer, what LSP did you use on your R32? Awesome beading pattern:doublesho


----------



## WHIZZER

I using Zymol concours ...and yep it leaves a nice finish ...BUT it has been field glazed with a polycharged version


----------



## Neil_S

The beading was particularly nice on your R32 Bill and John's GTI, the beading from Zymol seems to be tighter and more uniform than the Swissvax Best of Show.


----------



## Detail My Ride

winrya said:


> I could do with gaz in my street, would take some of the attention from me with the neighbours thinking i'm crazy


:lol:


----------



## Breeze_Blue

Looks like a good day sorry i couldn't make this one shame about the weather.


----------



## L200 Steve

Big thanks to Johnny 'O for the more than welcoming hospitality.

"What a super bunch of chaps" :wave: 

I've just had a great road trip with Jon (Epoch)

It was great getting to chat to so many folk. 

Till the next one....:wave:


----------



## winrya

Neil_S said:


> the beading from Zymol seems to be tighter and more uniform than the Swissvax Best of Show.


God, we're a sad bunch aren't we:lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

Neil_S said:


> The beading was particularly nice on your R32 Bill and John's GTI, the beading from Zymol seems to be tighter and more uniform than the Swissvax Best of Show.


Neil l know this isnt going to go down wellwith the masses but i also have swissvax best of show andI personally prefer the zymol concours to it.

I prefer the way it beads , the looks and the final finish it gives. The only thing i think that BOS has over the zymol is the ability to leave for a longer time

I have to say the BOS is now starting to collect dust at the back of the shelf :doublesho , i even prefer to put titanium on the X5 over BOS.


----------



## WHIZZER

Oh John loving the new badge ( looks just like mine)


----------



## Alex

Bill..... cheers for the tips from today.

Was able to give the car a clean tonight but will tryout the aquagleam on the meggy prolly next weekend.


----------



## lee9

Nice to meet everyone today, shame about the rain, thanks to C&S for working on a sunday.


----------



## Epoch

Yep great to meet everybody, weather not beating the hardened detailing crew

Alex L and Neil S doing the demonstrations properly (as someone else struggled!)

Thanks to L200 Steve for the entertaining journey, weather only got worse across the M62 when I left the shop! 

Thanks to Johnny, Adrian and the other 10 people working in the shop today, managed to get my goodies home, and the wife may speak to me again sometime later in the week.

I left the house at 4.45 this morning and 600 miles later (Steve did 480 of them) got in at 20.40 so i'm off to bed now

Some good ideas for the future hatching towards the end with Johnny, Steve and Whizzer


----------



## TJMurphy

Yup thanks all for a most enjoyable trip. Sorry I had to leave early, especially as I got a heck of a lot wetter standing around at the Volvo meet later on - no warehouse and no gazebo unfortunately!

Managed to get the Aquagleam hidden away in the garage and the box buried at the bottom of the recyling bin too so think I got away with that one!

Tony


----------



## waxworks monster

Was good to meet faces old and new today huddled under the gazebo, lets hope for less torrential weather for next time, eh guys ? 
Interesting demo of the rotary/PC thing Andy (what was it exactly..?)
Heres a few pics for now....I'll post a few more later when Photobucket is feeling like playing....


----------



## Alex

^^^ OH LOOK IT MINE ^^^

hehehe


----------



## Detail My Ride

Johnny seriously needs to invest in a hose reel :lol: :lol: 

I swear, that dog must have been so fed up, that kid was throwing it around like a teddy :lol:


----------



## Alex

Anyone else turning their head sideways to look at the pic of my car below?


----------



## Alex

AR-CoolC said:


> I feel a caption competition coming up :lol:


"Gaz battles the trouser snake"


----------



## waxworks monster

That was'nt my intention, honest.......:wave:


----------



## Detail My Ride

I've just realised how fat i look in that fleece :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Hi Guys & Ladies,

Shame about the rain but I had so much fun today, talking detailing and products and a few jokes along the way..! What a way to spend a Sunday its certainly makes me and Adrian want to do another one soon!! I want to say thanks to each and everyone of you for braving the weather and coming along and appreciate the lengths that some of you came, 13YON and Pops as well as Steve and Epoch nice one guys you really made my Sunday..!

I also want to say thanks to the bunch of Merry men who also gave up there Sunday to help but thought I would mention a couple of you....

*Andy C* - Whats that thing begining with C you were talking about after those beers on Saturday? Oh and just so you cant retaliate.... check this out (make sure your not drinking at the time big guy - 



 ) Thanks for doing the demo on the Astra bonnet as well as helping out with the advise in the shop and just being a generally nice chap :wave: (easy tiger... I am not trying to chat you up)

*Lord Eric* - You never cease to crack me up son... If anyone is ever down in the dumps the man known as King Eric is the guy to call.... Always guaranteed to put a smile on your face and the faces of anyone nearby. A privelage to have you on my friends list  Thanks for your help in the shop as well as the advise you give. You so remind me of someone and I think I cracked it earlier..... It really is true... King Eric drinks his detailing products before using them on his vehicles.

 

*Whizzer* The man who is normally in the "sheepskin" looking to do the deal on the latest and greatest product... All in the name of Detailing World. :thumb: Thank you as well for all the running around you did and all the advise you gave in the shop. Thanks for also bringing along that flex machine to let the guys that came see it in action.

Now on to the pictures!

We Laugh at the rain!























































Royalty has Arrived.














































Steve and his new "Apron"










Remember the day we did in March for the Vectra Boys. Me and Steve did it for the Macmillan Nurses and here is the "Northern" donation.










Thanks again guys - you all rock.

All the best,

Johnny


----------



## Gadgey

good pics Johny but why the F did ya take the pic of my bad side :lol: :lol: 

ya had to show me damn broken splitter didnt ay :wall: :lol: :lol: 

thanks mate ...great day


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Mr H said:


> good pics Johny but why the F did ya take the pic of my bad side :lol: :lol:
> 
> ya had to show me damn broken splitter didnt ay :wall: :lol: :lol:
> 
> thanks mate ...great day


Hey!

Dont blame me 

I only had a limited time before the heavens opened.... You should have parked it the other way round and it would have been a whole diffrent story 

Johnny


----------



## david g

Good set of pics and sorry to see the weather was rubbish ,now you know what i have to put up with living in Scotland 

King Eric lovin that picture with your Ribena 

L200 Good you made the trip down to Johnnys ,was Tommy on the loose with his filofax :doublesho


----------



## freshprince

was good meeting some of you, didnt introduce myself very well. I was the guy in the silver vectra. Excellent value today as well, got myself some lovely new products to play with. cant wait to clay the car


----------



## [email protected]

looks like top day had by all shame about the weather great turn out hope to se some of u on the midlands meet on the 20th ....


----------



## WHIZZER

Clean And Shiny said:


> *Whizzer* The man who is normally in the "sheepskin" looking to do the deal on the latest and greatest product... All in the name of Detailing World. :thumb: Thank you as well for all the running around you did and all the advise you gave in the shop. Thanks for also bringing along that flex machine to let the guys that came see it in action.


Oi.....It was raining i had to leave the sheepskin at home  ...actually you was lucky that i even came it was raining before i even got there .... Im, actually going to try some collinite on the sheepskin to see if it will give it a bit more durability in the rain this year ..


----------



## nogrille

what a way to get over a hangover!

AndyC - that p21s wasn't too bad 
KE - hope all goes well this week.
Johhny - what can I say - that turn out in that weather, you know you are doing something right! See you later in the week if it ever dries out.

To everyone else I met and can now put a face to a name, I think, hello again!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Alex L

Epoch said:


> Alex L and Neil S doing the demonstrations properly (as someone else struggled!)


All I did was talk and buy stuff, It was Neil and Andy that did the hard work :thumb:


----------



## Epoch

Alex L said:


> All I did was talk and buy stuff, It was Neil and Andy that did the hard work :thumb:


Involvement through association, you did tell me what Neil was doing!!!


----------



## AndyC

Good day - shame about the weather.

Usual level of inane banter gents;

KE - you ARE Al Murray fella - remember what I said about your duties mate - he'll be laughing his ar$e off :thumb: 
Opolis - you now owe me a new carpet mate - that's coffee and beer on mine now!!!
Whizzer - I don't like it because £280 buys a lot of nappies  
To everyone else - big :thumb: for turning up in such appalling weather, from far & wide - you are nutters, all of you.

Sorry for racing off but my watch was an hour slow


----------



## Alex L

Epoch said:


> Involvement through association, you did tell me what Neil was doing!!!


hahaha :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

AndyC said:


> Good day - shame about the weather.
> 
> Usual level of inane banter gents;
> 
> KE - you ARE Al Murray fella - remember what I said about your duties mate - he'll be laughing his ar$e off :thumb:
> Opolis - you now owe me a new carpet mate - that's coffee and beer on mine now!!!
> Whizzer - I don't like it because £280 buys a lot of nappies
> To everyone else - big :thumb: for turning up in such appalling weather, from far & wide - you are nutters, all of you.
> 
> Sorry for racing off but my watch was an hour slow


Who said it was £280 .....  (out comes the sheepskin coat ) we need to have another go ..


----------



## L200 Steve

A top day out with Epoch Jon as co-pilot.

Up at 5ish to wash the Hilux even though it was raining, and rain was forecast for most of the journey. Jon arrived early to assist with the washing (top bloke)

A nice sedate drive down south to arrive just after 11 to a full C&S carpark. It was that full, we had to park in the overflow car park the other side of the road. Even though it was bucketing it down, the place was still heaving with detailers. Some awesome metal on show in the car park (and some rather nice beading action)

I can't believe that we were there for 3 hours, it felt like just minutes.

Johnny tricked me into 'Aladins cave' in a cunning ploy to empty my pockets. I'm now the proud owner of the complete Einszett range. Cheers for the apron mate, I've always wanted one of them:thumb: 

It was great to chat face to face with some of the names off of here, even though some of the folk I didn't know who they were on here.

Apologises to KE - You must have been hide and seek champ at your school as a kid, as I genuinely didn't see you mate (I'm shaving next time too )

Neil_S - Hope you have fun with your prezzie, and hope that you find a way to get rid of the pong it leaves after use.

Alex_L - Great to finally meet you after chatting to you for so long over t' web.

Big thumbs up to Epoch Jon for making a rather rainsoaked and downright scary at times 480 mile trip so enjoyable. We could have done with a boat on the way home, at least I know the aquaplaning capabilities of the Hilux now:doublesho . Bet you wished you'd risked everything and got a combo polycharger kit now though don't you fella:thumb: 

A great day:thumb:


----------



## mzm70

Steve,
I spoke to you yesterday about getting inconsistant readings with the CM8828 even when it was apparently on the same spot and you kindly explained the variables involved in actually taking the readings. I understood it perfectly then but have forgotten most of it now (that's age for you).
Would it be possible to open up another topic to explain the correct way to correctly position the monitor and the methodology of taking readings prior to wetsanding/polshing.
Thanks
Mick


----------



## L200 Steve

mzm70 said:


> Steve,
> I spoke to you yesterday about getting inconsistant readings with the CM8828 even when it was apparently on the same spot and you kindly explained the variables involved in actually taking the readings. I understood it perfectly then but have forgotten most of it now (that's age for you).
> Would it be possible to open up another topic to explain the correct way to correctly position the monitor and the methodology of taking readings prior to wetsanding/polshing.
> Thanks
> Mick


No sweat Mick.

Give me 24hrs and I'll cobble something together:thumb:


----------



## mzm70

Thanks Steve


----------



## Mark F

Top morning out despite the lousy weather. Good to meet other members from the DW forum for the first time, who all seemed a top bunch of guys. I forgot to ask most people their user names, but think I worked out who the main protagonists were! 

Bummer of the day was having Mr Zymol offer to demonstrate some of their waxes on my car, then stepping outside with him to find that the rain was at it’s most torrential during the day!...Ah well maybe next time!

Thanks to Johnny and Adrian for opening up the shop and relieving me of money! Now I know where you guy’s are, I’m sure I’ll be popping round for more advice and product’s!

Just waiting for the weather to improve now to get outside and try my new purchases, but it looks like Sundays weather is with us for at least the next week!


----------



## Epoch

L200 Steve said:


> Big thumbs up to Epoch Jon for making a rather rainsoaked and downright scary at times 480 mile trip so enjoyable. We could have done with a boat on the way home, at least I know the aquaplaning capabilities of the Hilux now:doublesho . Bet you wished you'd risked everything and got a combo polycharger kit now though don't you fella:thumb:
> 
> A great day:thumb:


It is true that Noah would have deffinitley had Zaino on the ark, based on its performance on the motorway.

Could be a new tag line "Zaino great for when its rains for forty days and forty nights, just ask Noah"

It's was all your fault I bought the polycharger (and the Scmitts, Zymol, citrus wash etc etc) in the first place, or thats what i told the wife.

Amazing the things you learn, i'd have never thought you could do that with the 1Z Blitz cleaner!!!!


----------



## GlynRS2

Sounds like everyone had a good if rather damp day :thumb:

I had the pleasure of driving the full length of the M4 there and back in some delightful weather conditions  As you can imagine the car is in need of a wash :detailer:


----------



## L200 Steve

Epoch said:


> It is true that Noah would have deffinitley had Zaino on the ark, based on its performance on the motorway.
> 
> Could be a new tag line "Zaino great for when its rains for forty days and forty nights, just ask Noah"
> 
> It's was all your fault I bought the polycharger (and the Scmitts, Zymol, citrus wash etc etc) in the first place, or thats what i told the wife.
> 
> Amazing the things you learn, i'd have never thought you could do that with the 1Z Blitz cleaner!!!!


It dried up nice and clean today. My boss asked if we didn't go, as surely the car was too clean to have completed such a trek.

I see that I've ended up as your fall guy for product purchases :lol:

As for the 1Z blitz - I love the smell of Einszett on a morning:thumb:


----------



## scottc

Hi Chaps,

Sounds like everyone had a great day wish I could have made it but after getting home at around 04:30 that morning after we started drinking at 16:00 the previous day I was not feeling my best, driving was well out of the question,   

Will be there next time though :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare

Looks like a good day was had by all. :thumb: 

Shame about the weather!


----------



## nogrille

Scottc - lightweight! - I started drinking at 12noon the day before and still made it.....


----------



## AndyC

nogrille said:


> Scottc - lightweight! - I started drinking at 12noon the day before and still made it.....


And survived the P21S "dogsh1t special" - balls of solid steel Paul :thumb: :lol:


----------

